# N.B. School Silences Canada National Anthem



## Sonnyjim (29 Jan 2009)

NEW.BRUNSWICK (CBC) - The Boyd sisters have been raised singing the national anthem every day, but a New Brunswick school has silenced their morning ritual.

These days, the only time Julia Boyd, 11, gets to belt out the anthem's lyrics is at monthly school assemblies, other special occasions or at home with her older sister Kara.

That's because singing O Canada is no longer a daily morning event at Belleisle Elementary. The school's principal has dropped it in response to concerns from other parents.

"It makes me sad, upset," Julia said. "I didn't feel very good about it."
Julia said the national anthem is one way that she feels closer to the Canadian soldiers who are serving overseas.

The girls' cousin Pte. David Robert Greenslade was killed in Afghanistan in April 2007. Greenslade was one of six Canadian soldiers killed and two others injured when their armoured vehicle hit a roadside bomb west of Kandahar City.

"I like singing O Canada every day, and it reminds me of the troops that are over there," she said.

For Susan Boyd, the girls' mother, the anthem is one of the most important lessons for students.

"And not only sing the anthem but talk about the anthem so the children will understand what it means, where it came from," Boyd said. "What all the words [to the anthem] mean so they will know and take pride, and they should take pride."

Whether to sing the national anthem appears to be a delicate matter in the small southern New Brunswick community.

Erik Millett, the school's principal, said he made the decision partly to accommodate parents who didn't want their children taking part in the daily anthem.

"We try to balance the needs of every student, and we want every student to feel welcome in our school," Millett said.

"And part of our school and included in that and if we need to make some accommodations or exceptions then we'll try to put those in place regardless of what the issue is."

Nearly all elementary students in the district sing the anthem every day. But that decision is up to each school.

Annette Pollock has a grandson at the school and she also counts herself as among those upset about the kids' inability to sing the national anthem daily inside the classroom.

"He goes to hockey. It's pretty bad when you have to wait for hockey to teach him O Canada instead of in the schools," she said of her grandson.

"I'm sure he'll learn it. They play it at every game."

Susan Boyd isn't giving up the fight to bring the national song back to the classrooms in Belleisle Elementary, however.
She said she's hoping that she and other parents can convince the school to bring back the daily anthem.
The school principal, however, says it's not simply about O Canada. He said the province needs to take a closer look at the issue and stand on guard for all students

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/cbc/090128/canada/canada_newbrunswick_nb_o_canada_1


How long do instances such as this have to go on before somebody steps up and smacks somebody in the face. I remember a situation like this at a local school where the Christmas Trees were taken down because of similar reasons. Articles like this infuriate me.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2009)

I really wonder what the concerns were of those "Concerned Parents"?  

Then again, some may remember that the National Anthem was played in Cinemas/Theatres/Movie Houses before the ads and main feature were played.   It used to be played before all Sporting Events.  Slowly it is being forgotten.........not that changing the words every five or six years hasn't had its affect either.  I don't think I know the words to the latest version.


----------



## JimMorrison19 (29 Jan 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I really wonder what the concerns were of those "Concerned Parents"?
> 
> Then again, some may remember that the National Anthem was played in Cinemas/Theatres/Movie Houses before the ads and main feature were played.   It used to be played before all Sporting Events.  Slowly it is being forgotten.........not that changing the words every five or six years hasn't had its affect either.  I don't think I know the words to the latest version.



It's making me think that maybe these "concerned parents" are the kind of people who think any sort of national pride is bad... I know some individuals who view being Canadian as anything other than a title and see any involvement in the culture as being elitist, brainwashed, corrupt, etc.

I was never around to see the theatres do that, or at least not that I can remember. Come to think of it I'm pretty sure the schools here don't do the national anthem at all, either. Sad, really. You'd think people would be proud to live in Canada, except when it comes to our Sea King inventory.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Jan 2009)

JimMorrison19 said:
			
		

> except when it comes to our Sea King inventory.



Yet i'm sure that those whos job it is to fly and maintain the sea kings are proud of the work that they do and the manner in which they do it.


----------



## JimMorrison19 (29 Jan 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yet i'm sure that those whos job it is to fly and maintain the sea kings are proud of the work that they do and the manner in which they do it.



No doubt.


----------



## kratz (29 Jan 2009)

The National Post  carried this as well and quotes the principal as defending the decision because it streamlines the student's morning and does not distract them as much without having to sing the anthem.

snip...\





> The change also helped streamline the morning routine, Mr. Millett said, noting the anthem was distracting to students as they attempted to get settled and start their day.
> 
> Some have questioned, however, whether the principal's decision was ideological. Mr. Millett ran as a Green candidate in the last federal election and his profile on the party's Web site indicates he has been "actively involved in the peace movement."
> 
> ...


..../snip rest of story click here


----------



## riggermade (29 Jan 2009)

What I heard wa sit was 2 families...seems to be bs to me about meeting the needs of all


----------



## scas (29 Jan 2009)

Shared with the usual

Susan Boyd has a daughter at Belleisle Elementary in Springfield, N.B. and only learned recently that the school stopped singing the national anthem in Sept. 2007. 

Her nephew, Pte. David Greenslade, was killed two years ago while serving in Afghanistan and Boyd says she couldn't believe when she heard her daughter Julie, was no longer singing O Canada every day at school. 

"With our troops in Kandahar, I just couldn't believe it. I mean right now of all time this is the time they should be supporting them with every breath," Boyd said. 

School district superintendent Zoe Watson said the decision was made by principal Erik Millett after two parents complained about their children having to sing the anthem. 

"Sometimes we have students whose parents, because of their beliefs, don't want their children to participate," Watson told CTV Atlantic. 

But some in the community said that the decision may have been made because of Millett's personal beliefs. Millett ran for the Green Party in the last federal election and his website describes him as "actively involved in the peace movement." 

Federal Veteran Affairs Minister Greg Thompson criticized the decision, calling it the wrong one to make. 

"First and foremost, this gentleman is a principal and he has an obligation not only to his students, but to the community . . , I suggest he admit his mistake and restore the tradition," Thompson said. 

Millett told New Brunswick newspaper the Telegraph-Journal, the change was made to accommodate all families and that the morning singing of the anthem was a distraction for students attempting to start their day by 8:35 a.m. 

Boyd disagrees, saying that children would stop and stand at attention when the anthem was played whether they were in the classroom or not. 

"The respect was there," Boyd told CTV Newsnet. 

O Canada is still played at monthly assemblies at the school. 

There is no law in New Brunswick saying schools have to sing the national anthem daily, as the decision is left to the individual school. 

Still, New Brunswick Education Minister Kelly Lamrock said, "The school should play the national anthem, quite frankly." 

He added he will make a recommendation to the school districts to make the anthem mandatory. 

Boyd is now lobbying her local school board and starting a petition in hopes of the anthem once again becoming a morning ritual. 

Millett has not stated what exactly the parents complained about in regards to the anthem. 

Millett was not available for comment Thursday. 

With files from CTV Atlantic's Dina Bartolacci.


http://news.sympatico.msn.ctv.ca/Home/ContentPosting?newsitemid=CTVNews%2f20090129%2fo_canada_090129&feedname=CTV-TOPSTORIES_V3&show=False&number=0&showbyline=True&subtitle=&detect=&abc=abc&date=True


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2009)

;D  In the three hours it took trying to remember the words, several people have already posted several other items on this topic.


----------



## scas (29 Jan 2009)

Thanks.. I didn't see it.


----------



## 421_434_226 (29 Jan 2009)

As our 11 year old said after reading this article "Thats Crap"


----------



## Infanteer (29 Jan 2009)

:boring:

We never sang the National Anthem except for assembly and that was 20 years ago.  I'm sure this isn't going to lead to the decay of the national character....


----------



## HollywoodHitman (30 Jan 2009)

It probably won't decay the national character, but you'd think the parents might have something a little more important to bitch about...Over crowded classrooms, not enough teachers....Who knows, but this?


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Jan 2009)

Concerned parents? 

Concerned about what?

How bloody pathetic and un-Canadian!

OWDU


----------



## ModlrMike (30 Jan 2009)

scas said:
			
		

> "Sometimes we have students whose parents, because of their beliefs, don't want their children to participate," Watson told CTV Atlantic.



If that's the case, then these parents need to re-evaluate their choice of country.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (30 Jan 2009)

I am tired of people coming to CANADA and wanting Canadians to change for the better and respect of their former country's culture. We no longer have Christmas concerts out of respect to students who are not of Christian faith, we no longer see National Pride in anything Canadian because it might offend some one from another country. I lived in the USA and there is a country  who has pride in who they  are, maybe as some one looking in I saw too much pride. They  demand you  remvoe your hat when their flag walks by  in a parade, you  say the pledge in school and even sing the National Anthem. No one dares to complain about it there, it is considered the fact of life, the rule of life. In Canada we give up our National Identiy to make new comers happy, we elect political parties to government whose only  platform is to break up the country. Now some one in authority  at a school has the cut the singing of "O'Canada' to make the mornings flow more smoothly.  I am Canadian, I hung a Canadian Flag at my  house in the USA, right beside the American Flag, I neverr once forgot I was Canadian but I sure wish they  would stop this idea being proud of being A Canadian is wrong and should be hidden. Our  sports teams when they  win sing  O'Canada with a sense of pride, they  display  the Flag with Pride, out troops wear the flag with honour, in some countries our flag is a free meal, free drink, and respected more there then in Canada, It is time we learn that  being Canadian is not a wrong, not something to disrepect, but being Canadian is soem to be proud of, cherished and oh yes we should sing about it every morning. Time for the Prime Minsiter, Minister of Culture to table a law and make it so. Sing the National Anthem at schools and teach the kids, the future of Canada to be proud of  being Canadian.
Just my  two cents, I do not care if you  do not like how I think, I am Canadian.  Give me O'Canada and a timbit in the morning and I am happy


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jan 2009)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> I am tired of people coming to CANADA and wanting Canadians to change for the better and respect of their former country's culture. We no longer have Christmas concerts out of respect to students who are not of Christian faith, we no longer see National Pride in anything Canadian because it might offend some one from another country. I lived in the USA and there is a country  who has pride in who they  are, maybe as some one looking in I saw too much pride. They  demand you  remvoe your hat when their flag walks by  in a parade, you  say the pledge in school and even sing the National Anthem. No one dares to complain about it there, it is considered the fact of life, the rule of life. In Canada we give up our National Identiy to make new comers happy, we elect political parties to government whose only  platform is to break up the country. Now some one in authority  at a school has the cut the singing of "O'Canada' to make the mornings flow more smoothly.  I am Canadian, I hung a Canadian Flag at my  house in the USA, right beside the American Flag, I neverr once forgot I was Canadian but I sure wish they  would stop this idea being proud of being A Canadian is wrong and should be hidden. Our  sports teams when they  win sing  O'Canada with a sense of pride, they  display  the Flag with Pride, out troops wear the flag with honour, in some countries our flag is a free meal, free drink, and respected more there then in Canada, It is time we learn that  being Canadian is not a wrong, not something to disrepect, but being Canadian is soem to be proud of, cherished and oh yes we should sing about it every morning. Time for the Prime Minsiter, Minister of Culture to table a law and make it so. Sing the National Anthem at schools and teach the kids, the future of Canada to be proud of  being Canadian.
> Just my  two cents, I do not care if you  do not like how I think, I am Canadian.  Give me O'Canada and a timbit in the morning and I am happy



It makes me wonder if the fact that NB has declared itself to be the only completely "Bilingual Province" and has heralded the mass influx of 'Sovereigntists' from Quebec seeking job advancement in the NB Civil Service, that the disintegration of the nation is becoming a reality.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (30 Jan 2009)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> :boring:
> 
> We never sang the National Anthem except for assembly and that was 20 years ago.  I'm sure this isn't going to lead to the decay of the national character....



I disagree. Once again, a small group in the minority declares themselves offended, and the national anthem gets the can...

The decay is that every single time an aspect of Canadian culture is challenged by a small minority of people, Canadian culture loses.  If those students did not feel comfortable singing the anthem then they can step out of the damn room and come back in when its done.  No good reason to cancel it for everyone else.  This is akin to a policy in Ontario where you cannot put up xmas trees in government buildings because it may offend those who do not subscribe to a christian denomination.  When we talk about tolerance, we need to include tolerance for Canadian mainstream society, but we dont.  THAT is the decay of the national character.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jan 2009)

HollywoodHitman said:
			
		

> It probably won't decay the national character, but you'd think the parents might have something a little more important to bitch about...Over crowded classrooms, not enough teachers....Who knows, but this?



Very true, but how much can the principal do about crowding and teacher numbers?  Versus something pretty quick and something looking like things are being done?  "Embracing and leading change" on the annual assessment, anyone?


----------



## RangerRay (31 Jan 2009)

Some more information on the principal.  It appears that he's no stranger to radical left-wing politics...

<a href="http://ezralevant.com/2009/01/anthembanning-principal-a-fail.html">Link</a>


----------



## ltmaverick25 (31 Jan 2009)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> Some more information on the principal.  It appears that he's no stranger to radical left-wing politics...
> 
> <a href="http://ezralevant.com/2009/01/anthembanning-principal-a-fail.html">Link</a>



I just read your article.  In my view this is really scarry stuff.  If you stack the education system with guys like this what is society going to look like a generation from now.  I think thats what they are all doing.  Their rediculous politics are not popular enough for mainstrean society so they plant themselves in educational institutions and start a long term grass roots movements.  Thats already happening at universities.  Aside from academics, social activism is what gets pushed on us all the time.

The other thing about your link that really threw me off is the whole bit about banning the postal workers daily hymm or whatever its called.

It seems to me that in Canada we are tolerant of everyones religions except for our own.   Any religion that stems from Britain or France is condemned and certainly not tolerated, yet every other religion is celebrated here.

Its like I said before, alot of these PC weenies do not tolerate Canadian culture, just everyone elses.


----------



## 1feral1 (31 Jan 2009)

I really enjoyed this part on how he describes himself.

I am: an ally for gay, lesbian, bisexual and trans-gendered persons; anti- racist; pro-feminist and a pacifist at heart. My political influences and inspiration are drawn from: Ernesto (Che) Guevera, Noam Chomsky, Nelson Mandela, Martin Luther King Jr., Audrey Lorde, Malcolm X (El-Hajj Malik El-Shabazz), Aung San Suu Kyi and Dr. David Suzuki among others.

Yes, the circus side show is in town and he is the principal at your school. Gotta love he is inspired by Malcom X and Che :rofl:

Holy shyte, over!

OWDU


----------



## TN2IC (31 Jan 2009)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> Just my  two cents, I do not care if you  do not like how I think, I am Canadian.  Give me O'Canada and a timbit in the morning and I am happy



Amen..  but with a double double.. please.


----------



## Michael OLeary (31 Jan 2009)

Now how about some perspective?

For all those who are finding this such a terrible decision, how many schools in your town (right now) sing O Canada every morning?  If they don't, when did you last bring this issue to the attention of your local school board? 

We did not become a less free or less democratic country because one more school stopped singing the national anthem.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (31 Jan 2009)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Now how about some perspective?
> 
> For all those who are finding this such a terrible decision, how many schools in your town (right now) sing O Canada every morning?  If they don't, when did you last bring this issue to the attention of your local school board?
> 
> We did not become a less free or less democratic country because one more school stopped singing the national anthem.



Im glad you asked that because although I concede I was not a national anthem nazi before this incident, I most certainly am now.  Now that this sort of thing has been brought to my attention, I have taken it upon myself to query all the schools in my area.  And if I find one that isnt playing the anthem im going to ask why and kick up a huge stink over it as well.  So far, all the ones I have checked do play it.

On another note, the reason this is such a burning issue is because of the reason that the routine was changed.  If say for example, the routine was always to play it at national assemblies all along just because thats how they have done it forever, I dont think anyone would be worrying about it too much.  The fact that their established routine had changed because two people didnt like it is what pisses us all off and with good reason.  The issue is the over accomodation afforded to everyone but members of mainstream society.


----------



## 1feral1 (31 Jan 2009)

Its not so much the schools who don't practice the anthem, but the ones who do, then ban it for idiotic reasons.

In my school days in Saskatchewan, we sang God Save the Queen, then O Canada, then said collectively, recited the Lord's Prayer. Didn't hurt me or my generation any.

OWDU


----------



## riggermade (31 Jan 2009)

Schools in Ontario must play the National Athem at the beginning or end of the school day


----------



## Lil_T (31 Jan 2009)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Now how about some perspective?
> 
> For all those who are finding this such a terrible decision, how many schools in your town (right now) sing O Canada every morning?  If they don't, when did you last bring this issue to the attention of your local school board?
> 
> We did not become a less free or less democratic country because one more school stopped singing the national anthem.



Just asked my 12 year old and RkPS DOES play the anthem every morning.

Also, I remember singing O Canada every morning in school as well as the Lord's Prayer until we hit grade 7.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (31 Jan 2009)

riggermade said:
			
		

> Schools in Ontario must play the National Athem at the beginning or end of the school day



That might be why all the schools in my area are found to be playing it.  I should have checked into that first and saved myself the trouble!!


----------



## ModlrMike (1 Feb 2009)

My initial reaction was "STFU". Now that I've given it some thought, this might have exactly the opposite reaction to what he intended. Judging from the majority of the comments in the blogsphere, most folks think he's only succeeded in placing his foot firmly in his mouth.

Then again, I'm still thinking "STFU".


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Feb 2009)

Rex Murphy in the _Globe & Mail_, at his usual best, on this one.....



> *Inclusive*:adjective describing the act of halting, shutting down or banning any halfway normal practice or event enjoyed by a whole lot of people over a very long time because one or two people, now, don't like it. e.g., The company stopped sending out "Merry Christmas" cards because it wanted to be inclusive.  Funny thing how in our time, words are being hauled up from their roots, beaten about their little lexical noggins and turned into their exact opposites.
> 
> (....)
> 
> The question this sad little story epitomizes is: Why do the sensibilities of a few who find something objectionable seem so frequently to overrule the sensibilities of the great many who find the same thing joyful or meaningful? Why is being offended by O Canada more worthy, as a sentiment, than taking joy or pride in O Canada?....


----------



## Neill McKay (1 Feb 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Rex Murphy in the _Globe & Mail_, at his usual best, on this one.....



Several of the last few posts have squarely reflected my feelings on this, but none quite as well as this one!


----------



## kratz (1 Feb 2009)

I agree with the statement that was quoted from Rex Murphy. We now know the ban started over a year ago and is just hitting the MSM now. I can't help but think this school Principal was hoping this would blow over and be forgotten about. His school board, the Minster of Education and maybe himself are all cringing now at the attention this decision is getting.

A reader with one of the online newspapers posted his work email address. From reading the comments, his email is either full or been suspended because  some people are saying new messages are being rejected.

I agree with putting this into perspective. IF the school had a consulted parents and the majority of them decided to limit the anthem, I do not think there would be such a loud cry about this. IF the principal had of consulted with the school board about considering this idea, he may have been warned against it.


----------



## Yrys (1 Feb 2009)

N.B. school ordered to resume playing O Canada, CTV.ca News

This week the students at Belleisle Elementary School in New Brunswick 
will sing the national anthem, something they haven't done before classes 
in over a year.

The principal at Belleisle, Erik Millett, made the decision to eliminate 
O Canada from the school's morning routine after some complaints from 
some parents. It was a quiet decision in the fall of 2007.

But last week the story made headlines as other parents lobbied the school 
board to re-instate the anthem during daily announcements. The issue was 
even raised in the House of Commons.

School district superintendent Zoe Watson decided Sunday to reinstate the 
singing. "It is very clear from the communication I have received that people 
want to see the national anthem played daily at this school," Watson told CTV 
News. "I will act in the best interest of the Belleisle Elementary School community 
and reinstate the playing of the national anthem during daily announcements -- 
effective immediately".

Susan Boyd, whose daughter Julie attends Belleisle Elementary, is pleased with 
the decision, but her fight isn't over. A petition is circulating and people in the 
community would like the province to introduce legislation on the playing of the 
anthem in schools. New Brunswick Education Minister Kelly Lamrock has said 
he will do everything in his power to make morning singings of O Canada mandatory.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (1 Feb 2009)

This is truly excellent news.


----------



## R. Jorgensen (1 Feb 2009)

I have a lot of pride, Canadian Pride. It's a shame that the High School I attend only plays it every Monday at the beginning of the week.

And my classmates complain that they have to stand and listen to it ONCE a week, I on the other hand, get to listen to the National Anthem 6 times if I'm lucky and I haven't complained ONCE (I come from a military family, so I've been raised on not complaining about listening to the anthem. I wish they kept _The Maple Leaf Forever_ as the anthem, I like it more than the current anthem).


----------



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2009)

Remember the days when the Television and Radio Stations used to play the National Anthem at the beginning of their day and when they signed off at night.........which many don't do anymore, being more or less 24 hour stations.


----------



## Neill McKay (2 Feb 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Remember the days when the Television and Radio Stations used to play the National Anthem at the beginning of their day and when they signed off at night.........which many don't do anymore, being more or less 24 hour stations.



Do they not all still do it once a day anyway?  CBC Radio kept doing so at about 0500 even after they started broadcasting 24 hours.  (Perhaps they've stopped too; it's been a long time since I was listening to the radio at 0500!)


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Feb 2009)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> Do they not all still do it once a day anyway?  CBC Radio kept doing so at about 0500 even after they started broadcasting 24 hours.  (Perhaps they've stopped too; it's been a long time since I was listening to the radio at 0500!)


They still do it when they cease "CBC Overnight" and begin with their daily programming.


----------



## Lil_T (2 Feb 2009)

What fantastic news!!  

Though I still hope someone squares Mr Millett in the junk.


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Feb 2009)

Looks like there is still some common sense still out there.

Happy to see these results in this school.

EDIT: Maybe Millett will find a bit of strength in a 'Che' or 'Malcom X' t-shirt, should he have to front up to anyone for causing such embarassing publicity to his school board?

Loser.


OWDU


----------



## Journeyman (2 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> *Though I still hope someone squares Mr Millett in the junk.*


You're going to have to stop beating around the bush, and just come out and say what's on your mind

 :rofl:


----------



## Lil_T (2 Feb 2009)

I wasn't clear enough??  ;D


----------



## Harley Sailor (3 Feb 2009)

Now when are we going to bring back "God save the Queen."  I remember how shocked I was when I found out they no longer sang that in schools.


----------



## Sonnyjim (3 Feb 2009)

Truly some good news. Made my day, and a good story to bring into work for all those who are still talking about it.


----------



## RangerRay (6 Feb 2009)

It's not over <a href="http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090130/anthem_controversy_090130/20090130?hub=TopStories">yet</a>!


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Feb 2009)

The human rights comission?

What a waste of resources and tax payers money.

This so called 'principal' should be collecting UIC.

Shakes head,

OWDU


----------



## scas (6 Feb 2009)

Long drive off of short pier..... With doors welded shut.


----------



## kratz (6 Feb 2009)

I fired off an email to the school board and the Green Party, voicing my objections. I received a reply from the Green Party's Research and Operations Coordinator:



			
				Green Party Email said:
			
		

> Thank you for sharing your concerns with us regarding Erik Millett.
> 
> The Green Party of Canada supports the singing of O Canada in schools. The principal who was involved in a New Brunswick school's review of the matter was once a Green Party candidate; however, the decision to dispense with the daily singing of O Canada is not Green Party policy.  The tradition of singing O Canada has long been a way of showing respect and love for our country, our veterans and those who gave their lives in defense of Canada.
> 
> Erik Millet has been unfairly singled out as though the decision, which was made over a year ago, was his unilaterally.  Erik Millett served three years in the Canadian military and has a degree in Human Rights. While we disagree with the school's decision, we reject as unworthy the personal attacks on a very decent and dedicated education professional.



With his degree in Human Rights, I can now see why he wants to take this through that route.


----------



## kratz (10 Feb 2009)

Sadly, I found the above email was nothing more than a cut and paste of a Green Party press release. I could not edit the above post, so I added this new information here.

The New Brunswick CBC  is running a follow-up to this story about the reactions the school principal experienced. I find the defense of his decision weak and hard to accept.


> N.B. school principal received death threats in anthem dispute
> Last Updated: Tuesday, February 10, 2009 | 10:11 AM AT
> 
> School principal Erik Millett says he was flooded with hostile messages, including taunts and death threats, after his decision to stop the daily singing of the national anthem at Belleisle Elementary School in New Brunswick.
> ...



It's interesting that he is considering not returning to teach or acting as a principal. The Green Party claims that he has served in the CF for three years, but I have not seen that claim in his Biography or other online information.


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (15 Feb 2009)

Huh, I didnt think any schools did that. Ive been to 4 different schools in NL and never once was it done, even at assemblies. heck, Im not 100% they even do it at all hockey games here


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Feb 2009)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> Huh, I didnt think any schools did that. Ive been to 4 different schools in NL and never once was it done, even at assemblies. heck, Im not 100% they even do it at all hockey games here



In the mornings no, but during assemblies at least at my school we did. Opened with O Canada and closed with the Ode to Newfoundland.

AHL/QMJHL games they played O Canada and the US Anthem (when needed)


----------



## Journeyman (15 Feb 2009)

I keep seeing reference to "two parents objected to the anthem ritual on religious grounds."

Is it two parents from the same household, or two different families? I ask only because, if it's the former, then that's even more of a minority being kow-tow'ed to. Despite his claims of accommodating the students' needs, I can't imagine an _elementary student_ feeling particularly strongly about an anthem, so I'm predisposed to believe it's one wack-job family using the children as pawns for their own agenda.

As for the religious grounds, what religion objects to national anthems? Not being a religoid myself, I have no idea, but it's the first I've heard of such a dogma.


----------



## Infanteer (15 Feb 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> As for the religious grounds, what religion objects to national anthems? Not being a religoid myself, I have no idea, but it's the first I've heard of such a dogma.



I know Jehovah's Witnesses do - I remember them always leaving the room when O Canada was sung due to the word "God" in it.  Something to do with the way they interpret the Bible.


----------



## Journeyman (15 Feb 2009)

Thanks. 
Again, not remotely my field of clued-in


----------



## the 48th regulator (15 Feb 2009)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I know Jehovah's Witnesses do - I remember them always leaving the room when O Canada was sung due to the word "God" in it.  Something to do with the way they interpret the Bible.



It's not the work God.  They beleive that Nationalism is a form of religion, therefore they do not beleive in Anthems, Voting, or serving for any Nation's Government or Military.

dileas

tess


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Feb 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> It's not the work God.  They beleive that Nationalism is a form of religion, therefore they do not beleive in Anthems, Voting, or serving for any Nation's Government or Military.
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



If they lived in Australia, they would be fined for not voting, as its compulsory here. Shy of being sick or other extenuating circumstances, there is no way out of it.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## kratz (23 Jul 2009)

CTV.ca today, covered one court case the arouse out of Mr. Millett's anthem policy. Thankfully the NB Board of Education has rescinded that policy.



> N.B. man guilty in trial involving O Canada in school
> Updated Thu. Jul. 23 2009 10:20 AM ET
> 
> The Canadian Press
> ...


----------



## mariomike (4 Nov 2009)

Update:
"N.B. schools seek O Canada exemption
'Delicate Subject'":
"Dozens of francophone schools in New Brunswick have applied for an exemption to O Canada after the province's education department mandated that schools that did not want to play the national anthem each day develop other activities to promote patriotism.":
http://www.nationalpost.com/news/story.html?id=2182688


----------



## mariomike (5 Nov 2009)

"Let the children sing O Canada: Canadian schools sometimes seem as prone to turn out stupid ideas as literate graduates, but some ideas are still dumb enough to warrant special mention. I’m looking at you, New Brunswick.":
http://network.nationalpost.com/np/blogs/fullcomment/archive/2009/11/04/matt-gurney-flag-flap.aspx


----------



## a_majoor (7 Nov 2009)

One of the reasons the United States has so many patriotic songs, festivals and holidays is (was) to develop a sense of Civic Nationalism among the people who immigrated to the US and give them a sense of community with their fellow citizens who sang the same songs, went to the same events and celebrated the same holidays.

Our political and cultural "elites" have been working for generations to erase these symbols from Canadian society; removing the National Anthem is really the end point rather than a beginning. Looking at the destruction of civil society in "New Labour's" UK, I doubt our "elites" will enjoy what they are trying to create...


----------

